# milk



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi just started training and trying to put on some mass but find it difficult to eat lots of meat .Will lots of milk do the job or any other ideas

thanks

jas


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

start of by eating small portions of meat throught the day and then just increase the porion when u stop putting on weight.try between 5-7 meals if u can?

But i cant eat chicken of beef for breakfast so a protein shake with milk aswell as some oats or some thing for breakfast is cool.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Milk has always been considered poor man's protein. not an ideal source but it will help you get more protein in!


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

cheers guys


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Try two protein shakes with milk and a couple of tins of tuna, eggs could also be a good source..Aim for around 2grams of protein per kilo of body weight..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The more I read the more I think whole milk.

The saturated fats will do you well.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Milk is the perfect food. Perfect ballance of protein, to fats and carbs. Why did they make milk and egg protein before most of you were born? Actually soy was even before that.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I always drink Skimmed or some times semm skimmed, should I be drinking Full fat milk?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes mate.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Can some one tell me, briefly why that is please?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> Yes mate.


lol we've been rubbing off on u!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

fat is not your enemy when bulking, you need fat, just not too much of it.

Read the carton, you'll soon see how much you need to actually gain weight. 2-3 glasses of milk a day is more than enough, you need good high quality solid food, after all meat is basically muscle, so eating it isnt a bad thing.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Too much simple sugars in milk for my liking.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

there is a new school of thought that people with calcium rich diets have lower bf....milk as we all know is good for calcium


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

thats wierd, calcuim eliminates the potential for fat?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fits said:


> Can some one tell me, briefly why that is please?


The higher the fat the slower the obsorption. That is a good thing. It also has less lactose which is a sugar. Anything that ends in tose is almost always a sugar.........lol. Sucrose, dextrose, lactose you get the idea.

Any time you change what God has made and try to make it better...................you fcuked up! Back to nature. When man can make a man from dust then I will change my diet. Untill then I am sticking with the for sure thing. Would you split a pair of tens in black jack?



diary barry said:


> lol we've been rubbing off on u!


You fcuker. I just spit beer all over my monitor. That is so funny. I even have my daughter saying "Hello mate". I had know idea this board has affected me so much...........lol Hey diary barry you have reputation points.................lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol

wait till she start sayin alright geezer, that will b funny!!


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

winger said:


> The higher the fat the slower the obsorption. That is a good thing. It also has less lactose which is a sugar. Anything that ends in tose is almost always a sugar.........lol. Sucrose, dextrose, lactose you get the idea.
> 
> Any time you change what God has made and try to make it better...................you fcuked up! Back to nature. When man can make a man from dust then I will change my diet. Untill then I am sticking with the for sure thing. Would you split a pair of tens in black jack?
> 
> ...


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

fits said:


> was just gonna write that but thought nah, lol you just took me back to my school days, ha ha.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Well that would depend if the dealer had a 6 lol


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

so how much should I drink ?I don't take any shakes at moment.Also not to keen on eggs for breakfast so is toast and a couple glasses of water ok.I'm looking for size not too worried about cutting up.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

if you want size jas, you have to eat lots and lots of calories through nutritious food. Quality carbs and protein are the two most important. toast and water isnt going to nothing. You need at least 500 cals/30g protein in your first meal, either buy protein powder and makes an omellete or something. Jas, you need to read a little more into diet, check the threads out on the gaining weight section to get a brief idea and if you have any more questions then just ask. Diet is the most important factor in gaining mass, not training.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

diary barry said:


> lol
> 
> wait till she start sayin alright geezer, that will b funny!!


Oh yea pick on the cute old guy..........lol



> Nice one mate! Looks like ill be on the hard stuff now!!!!


Just dont over do it mate



Killerkeane said:


> Diet is the most important factor in gaining mass, not training.


Spot on mate!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Whole milk is a good thing. Perfect ratio of proteins, fats and carbs. 40-30-30, do the math!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jas uk said:


> so how much should I drink ?I don't take any shakes at moment.Also not to keen on eggs for breakfast so is toast and a couple glasses of water ok.I'm looking for size not too worried about cutting up.


Not really!

Oats and eggs are a great breakfast.

Fruits in the morning and vegetables in the afternoon.


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

toast and MILK I ment sorry lads (fingers have a mind of their own)not water.

2 slices of toast 10gm pro

Pint of milk 16gm pro

I get up at 4:30 so just can't face eggs

Didn't check this forum thought no one would reply as my first thread got slated for being in the wrong section.

But guess you're not so bad after all

cheers

jas


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

well jas, milk and toast isnt enough. You need more cals than that, simple as.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

What about a bowl of oats with some almonds or porridge?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea you are going to need some food that will stick to the ribs mate. Just make sure the protein to fat and carb ratio is good.


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

hi Jas

Try blending 3 or 4 eggs in a pint of milk, use honey to sweeten, 2 pieces of toast with peanut butter, and a banana.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

good suggestion by shib there jas, if you eat that in the morning, that would be a good start to the day. guerilla's eat their own body weight in food everyday. Now that is one hell of a lot of food and look at the size of them. You have to do the same, eat at every available opportunity.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

gorilla's also eat their own sh1te - but that's not recommended


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol power u

shib are u talking about raw eggs?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

lol, do they? Why do they do that for, they cant like the taste of it?

But good lesson for you there, eat anything you possibly can.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

powerU said:


> gorilla's also eat their own sh1te - but that's not recommended


 whats that eating your own or a dirty great silver,s?


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

diary barry said:


> lol power u
> 
> shib are u talking about raw eggs?


yes sir.


----------

